# São Luís - Um coletivo de ideias para uma nossa capital



## Joca (Jul 22, 2009)

Fiz essa provocação no Maranhão Notícias, vejo que vários usuários aqui da plataforma tem ideias e propostas excelentes para a pauta de transporte público e urbanismo em nossa cidade, mas os posts acabam sendo soterrados pelo dinamismo das notícias que vão chegando.
Estão surge essa proposta, um thread específico para rabiscarmos tal qual um sandbox sobre nossa cidade. Antes do "não é possível" que tal espalharmos as ideias, projetos para sabermos como poderia ser?



_De antemão peço desculpas se não estiver normatizado, é o primeiro thread que faço por aqui_


----------



## Joca (Jul 22, 2009)

Quais modais de transporte urbano poderiam ser melhor trabalhados ou até mesmo implantados em São Luís hoje?









BRT - Fortaleza








VLT - Medellin/Colombia








Ciclovia - Rua Vergueiro/SP


----------



## edutj16 (Jun 1, 2010)

Eu acredito que um VLP sairia muito bem em São Luís: Araçagi-Renascença; Ribamar-Renascença e Cidade Operária-Renascença. Como os vlps não precisam de trilhos seria bem mais fácil a implementação. Um exemplo bom de vlp é o novo modelo brasileiro elétrico da BYD:


----------



## Joca (Jul 22, 2009)

edutj16 said:


> Eu acredito que um VLP sairia muito bem em São Luís: Araçagi-Renascença; Ribamar-Renascença e Cidade Operária-Renascença. Como os vlps não precisam de trilhos seria bem mais fácil a implementação. Um exemplo bom de vlp é o novo modelo brasileiro elétrico da BYD:
> 
> View attachment 2120229


Cara achei massa esse conceito e fui pesquisar aonde foi aplicado e o projeto me encantou mais ainda (ainda postei errado no grupo de notícias ):





Eu me lembro muito do video do pessoal do cidade ideia sobre o reforço dos corredores de transporte, creio ainda em "arcos" secundários que poderiam utilizar esses modais diferentes, as vezes se emperra quando se pensa em jogar tudo em uma Jeronimo de Albuquerque, mas é exatamente em trechos alternativos de rodagem com aproximações para os terminais que as coisas fluiriam bem na minha opinião. Como tu citou logo de cara esses três trechos são bem a cara de projetos de implantação diferenciados.


----------



## Joca (Jul 22, 2009)

Fazendo um zoneamento rápido aqui, podem acrescentar informações a vontade, temos avenidas arteriais na cidade, mas um centro de terminais de integração pensando somente no município de são luís. Mas a região metropolitana cresceu imensamente, hoje temos um gap grande de linhas integradas. Em rosa coloquei o que interpreto como avenidas arteriais daqui, e em azul avenidas coletoras que em geral dependem em algum momento das arteriais.









Quando pensamos em linhas que atendam as redes de hospital, pensando aqui em grandes hospitais, upas com maior fluxo e maternidades, até temos um padrão que se aproxima da rede principal:









Mas quando falamos (ensino infantil, fundamental, médio e universidade), ficamos cada vez mais distantes dos terminais integrados (em verde escolas públicas, em amarelo escolas particulares, em azul claro universidades tanto particulares como publicas):


----------



## Joca (Jul 22, 2009)

O que me levanta uma pergunta, como conectar melhor nossa cidade de forma integrada nessas regiões que não são contempladas na grande ilha? Principalmente fugindo do modelo pesado que temos hoje.

_Os dados são das escolas são do INEP, dos hospitais são uma base antiga do IBGE, tem várias atualizações posteriores eu creio_


----------



## Thiago Braga Freire (Feb 19, 2006)

Joca said:


> Fiz essa provocação no Maranhão Notícias, vejo que vários usuários aqui da plataforma tem ideias e propostas excelentes para a pauta de transporte público e urbanismo em nossa cidade, mas os posts acabam sendo soterrados pelo dinamismo das notícias que vão chegando.
> Estão surge essa proposta, um thread específico para rabiscarmos tal qual um sandbox sobre nossa cidade. Antes do "não é possível" que tal espalharmos as ideias, projetos para sabermos como poderia ser?
> 
> 
> ...


Oi Joca, eu não sou do Maranhão, mas achei a idéia muito interessante! Inclusive, há muitos anos atrás, num thread do Sul do Brasil, moro em Pelotas, RS, fiz postei uma imagem de uma região aqui de Pelotas, e também expus propostas que achava interessante para la. No intuito de que mais pessoas pudessem também, opinar, mas, na época, não foi para frente! talvez por serem poucos os foristas de Pelotas aqui. mas desejo sucesso para seu thread!


----------



## Alcântarense (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Pt873 (Nov 19, 2016)

Joca said:


> O que me levanta uma pergunta, como conectar melhor nossa cidade de forma integrada nessas regiões que não são contempladas na grande ilha? Principalmente fugindo do modelo pesado que temos hoje.
> 
> _Os dados são das escolas são do INEP, dos hospitais são uma base antiga do IBGE, tem várias atualizações posteriores eu creio_


Por isso que, a princípio, eu me entusiasmei com o projeto do BRT. Por se tratar de algo novo e com muito potencial pra dar certo, imaginei como algo que poderia mudar significativamente a dinâmica do transporte na região metropolitana, que hoje é precário.


----------



## Joca (Jul 22, 2009)

Thiago Braga Freire said:


> Oi Joca, eu não sou do Maranhão, mas achei a idéia muito interessante! Inclusive, há muitos anos atrás, num thread do Sul do Brasil, moro em Pelotas, RS, fiz postei uma imagem de uma região aqui de Pelotas, e também expus propostas que achava interessante para la. No intuito de que mais pessoas pudessem também, opinar, mas, na época, não foi para frente! talvez por serem poucos os foristas de Pelotas aqui. mas desejo sucesso para seu thread!


Valeu mesmo Thiago! Acho que todos podemos sonhar um pouco com nossas cidades, faz parte termos esse processo para exercitarmos um norte do que queremos para o futuro das nossas urbes. Um grande abraço aos foristas pelotenses!


----------



## Joca (Jul 22, 2009)

Pt873 said:


> Por isso que, a princípio, eu me entusiasmei com o projeto do BRT. Por se tratar de algo novo e com muito potencial pra dar certo, imaginei como algo que poderia mudar significativamente a dinâmica do transporte na região metropolitana, que hoje é precário.


Cara pra mim tem sido uma decepção esse projeto, perdemos uma entrada boa pra algo novo, até no inicio eu achava que os espaços onde temos os atuais retornos, seriam as paradas ou estações do BRT. Enfim...


----------



## Joca (Jul 22, 2009)

Voltando aqui pessoal! E continuando no pensamento anterior:

Considerando São Luís e suas avenidas principais e secundárias
Considerando a necessidade de um modal que passe pela margem da cidade e a conecte a sua região metropolitana
Considerando a proposta de novos terminais (que conectem esses modais) que descentralizem a saída pela Jeronimo de Albuquerque.
Vamos lá, imaginem aproveitar ainda o VLT, usando o conceito de metrô de superfície, que tal um conceito para conectarmos SLZ - Raposa - Paço do Lumiar e SJR? Com 02 terminais, o Jaracaty, usando as proximidades do Ceuma/Jaracaty Shopping e o terminal São José de Ribamar. O terminal Jaracaty conectaria as universidades e teria saída principal pela via expressa, podendo então ter escoamento de tráfego pela Carlos Cunha e Daniel de la Touche. As estações aproveitariam os canteiros centrais (mesmo conceito usado em Sobral) e algumas rotatórias que suportem a composição do vlt estacionada, e que sejam proximas às paradas de ônibus.


----------



## Joca (Jul 22, 2009)

Explicando as simbologias, para metro:

Fundo branco, desenho verde: Terminais
Fundo verde, desenho branco: Estações

Alguns exemplos de estações e terminais:


----------



## Pt873 (Nov 19, 2016)

A ideia é interessante. Acho que a melhor opção pra fugir dessa centralização que existe no eixo da Jerônimo de Albuquerque é mesmo a Holandeses, utilizando as MA's pra interligar a região metropolitana. Alguém lembra daquele projeto do anel metropolitano? Seria ideal uma estruturação viária como aquela pra poder remodelar a dinâmica de transporte.


----------



## Joca (Jul 22, 2009)

Pt873 said:


> A ideia é interessante. Acho que a melhor opção pra fugir dessa centralização que existe no eixo da Jerônimo de Albuquerque é mesmo a Holandeses, utilizando as MA's pra interligar a região metropolitana. Alguém lembra daquele projeto do anel metropolitano? Seria ideal uma estruturação viária como aquela pra poder remodelar a dinâmica de transporte.


Pois é, a tal obra do araçagy é parte desse anel metropolitano, acho que as reformas da jeronimo seguiriam o mesmo rumo. No final serviria para ligar do km 0, estrada de ribamar - estrada da maioba - raposa - araçagy - holandeses. Pensando bem é um ideia excelente se realmente fizessem o alargamento das vias e o modal prometido no tempo (BRT)


----------



## Joca (Jul 22, 2009)

Achei:


https://antigo.mdr.gov.br/auditoria/140-secretaria-nacional-de-transporte-e-da-mobilidade/programassemob/1970-sao-luis


----------



## Joca (Jul 22, 2009)

E tinha esse estudo (bom por sinal)


https://saoluis.ma.gov.br/midias/anexos/2217_etapa_8_plano_de_mobilidade.pdf


----------



## Pt873 (Nov 19, 2016)

Joca said:


> Achei:
> 
> 
> https://antigo.mdr.gov.br/auditoria/140-secretaria-nacional-de-transporte-e-da-mobilidade/programassemob/1970-sao-luis
> ...


 Acho o projeto ótimo, mas esbarra em um problema que é bastante comum por aqui: como alargar e melhorar a infraestrutura das vias com tantas construções nas margens? A MA-202 tá cheia de condomínios, sobrou muito pouco espaço. Eu tinha o projeto desse trecho em vermelho mas perdi e nunca mais encontrei online. Hoje eu não sei se essa seria uma boa obra em virtude dos vários obstáculos no caminho: inúmeros trechos de mangue e outros tantos com área construída (especialmente na área do Anil).


----------



## Pt873 (Nov 19, 2016)

Joca said:


> E tinha esse estudo (bom por sinal)
> 
> 
> https://saoluis.ma.gov.br/midias/anexos/2217_etapa_8_plano_de_mobilidade.pdf


Aí uma coisa que eu acho que falta na secretaria: estudo e planejamento técnico. Excluindo os detalhes práticos e contratuais com as empresas que tanto atrapalham, eu percebo que não existe projeto algum de mobilidade a longo prazo por parte da prefeitura. Se existe, tá engavetado e não há desenvolvimento. Não sei se falta corpo técnico, vontade política, verba ou todas as opções juntas. A cidade tá precisando de mudanças realmente significativas, como foi a implantação dos terminais de integração há mais ou menos 20 anos. Isso sem falar em questões relacionadas a sustentabilidade e modais diversificados.


----------



## ari.c (Jun 9, 2021)

Joca said:


> Achei:
> 
> 
> https://antigo.mdr.gov.br/auditoria/140-secretaria-nacional-de-transporte-e-da-mobilidade/programassemob/1970-sao-luis
> ...


saudade de quando a gente sonhava com isso...


----------

